# Reliabilt window screens



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be any number of ways. Got a picture.
Some are spring loaded on the side. Slide it over and it pops out.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Most vinyl windows are as Joe described: spring clips on one side. Just push the screen over and the opposite side should pop loose. It only works on one side.


----------

